# Sticky  Abbreviations List



## VIPER

As we've had a few requests for explanations of what the abreviations/acronyms mean, I thought it time we had a new revised list with all the new products in.

In reality only about 20% of these are used frequently on the forum, but just to cover all possible eventualities I've collated all info from various parts of DW into this single listing, so hopefully everything's in here:-

#00 - Meguiar's Hi-Tech Wash
#1 - Meguiar's Medium-Cut Cleaner
#2 - Meguiar's Fine-Cut Cleaner
#3 - Meguiar's Machine Glaze
#4 - Meguiar's Heavy-Cut Cleaner
#5 - Meguiar's New Car Glaze
#6 - Meguiar's Cleaner/Wax
#7 - Meguiar's Show Car Glaze
#9 - Meguiar's Swirl Remover 2.0
#10 - Meguiar's Clear Plastic Polish
#16 - Meguiar's Professional Paste Wax
#17 - Meguiar's Clear Plastic Cleaner
#18 - Meguiar's Clear Plastic Detailer
#20 - Meguiar's Polymer Sealant
#21 - Meguiar's Sealant
#26 - Meguiar's Hi-Tech Yellow Wax
#34 FI - Meguiar's Final Inspection
#36 - Meguiar's Hi-Tech Cleaner
#38 - Meguiar's Tire & Trim Dressing Gel
#39 - Meguiar's Heavy Duty Vinyl Cleaner
#40 - Meguiar's Vinyl & Rubber Cleaner/Conditioner
#62 - Meguiar's Car Wash Shampoo and Conditioner
#66 - Meguiar's Quick Detailer
#80 - MSG Meguiar's Speed Glaze
#81 - HP Meguiar's Body Shop Professional Hand Polish
#82 - SFP Meguiar's Body Shop Professional Swirl Free Polish
#83 - DACP Meguiar's Dual Action Cleaner/Polish
#84 - Compound Power Cleaner
#85 - Diamond Cut Compound
#96 - Medallion Premium Leather Cleaner
#97 MPPC - Medallion Premium Paint Cleaner
#98 MPPP - Medallion Premium Paint Polish
#105 - Meguiars ultra cut compound
#205 - Meguiars ultra finishing polish
All the above typically prefixed with Meg's/Meguiar's.

#1000p - Finish Kare High Temp Wax
#425 - Finish Kare Anti Static Quick Detailer
#476 - Collinite #476 Super Doublecoat Wax
#845/#845IW - Collinite #845 Insulator Wax
915 - Collinite Marque D'Elegance Wax
#4 - Britemax Black Max 
#5 - Britemax Extreme Elements Sealant
#6S - Britemax Spray & Shine Detailer
#Reflectie, that's a selfie taken in the reflection of your car's paint, wheels or glass 
1Z - Einszett products
203S - Menzerna 203S medium > fine polish
303 - 303 Aerospace Products (mostly refers to Protectant)
3MFI - 3M Finesse-It products
3MPI - 3M Perfect-It products
3MPIIIFG - 3M Perfect-It III Finishing Glaze
3MPIIIMG - 3M Perfect-It III Machine Glaze
3MPIIRC - 3M Perfect-It II Rubbing Compound
7424 - Porter-Cable Model Number
7336 - Porter-Cable Model Number

A2Z - Eagle One (EO) A2Z All Wheel Cleaner
AB - Bilt Hamber Autobalm
ABC - AutoInts ABC 3 step paint decontamination wash system
AC - Bilt Hamber Autoclay, Air Conditioner/ing
AG - Autoglym products
AF - Bilt Hamber Autofoam
AFAIK - As Far As I Know 
AIO - Klasse All-In-One 
APC - All Purpose Cleaner
APC+ - Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner Plus
ARO - Amazing Roll Off
AS - Auto Smart products
AW, A/W - 50/50 Alcohol/water mixture, Duragloss Aquawax, Bilt Hamber Autowash
AZ - AutoZone

BA - Black Again
BA - Banana Armour
BBT - Big Blue Towel (MF)
BCS - P21S Bodywork Conditioning Shampoo
BF - BLACKFIRE products
BF II - BLACKFIRE reformulated detailing product
BH - Bilt Hamber products
BH - Black Hole (Glaze - poorboys)
BM - Black Magic products
BOS - Best Of Show (swissvax)
BS - Bullsh...Nah, just joking - Born Slippy (Dodo Clay lube)
BSP - Meguiar's Body Shop Professional products
BTBM - Born To Be Mild
BV - Blue Velvet

CB - Clay Bar
CBT - Autopia Concours Buffing Towel
CD/CCD - California Car Duster
CDB - California Dry Blade
CFDW - Copied from DW
CG - Chemical Guys
CG - Crystal Guard Sealant
CK - ClearKote products
CM - Clay Magic
CMA - Classic Motoring Accessories
CMW - Carnauba Moose Wax (clearkote)
CP/1ZCP - Einszett ****pit Premium, Eimann Fabrik Clear Pearl detail spray
CT - Cotton Towel
CW - Cleaner Wax
CWB - California Water Blade

DA - Dual Action machine polisher (Americanism for Random Orbital)
DACP - Meguiar's #83 Dual Action Cleaner/Polish
DAS-6 - Kestrel's Dual Action Polisher
DC - Digital Camera, Meguiar's Deep Crystal System
DG - Duragloss Products
DJ - Dodo juice
DW - Diamond White
DW - Detailing World

EF - Eimann Fabrik products
EFBO - Eimann Fabrik Black Opal
EFCC - Eimann Fabrik Carpet Cleaner
EFCP - Eimann Fabrik Clear Pearl instant detailer
EFCV - Eimann Fabrik Clear Vision
EFHI - Eimann Fabrik High Intensity cleaner
EFPW - Eimann Fabrik Power Wash shampoo
EFSR - Eimann Fabrik Spot Remover
EFTR - Eimann Fabrik Tar Remover
EGP - Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
EK - Meguiar's Engine Kote
EO - Eagle One products
EOSR - Eagle One Scratch Remover
EOWS - Eagle One Wipe n Shine (quick detailer)
EX - Poorboy's World EX Sealant with Carnuba
EX-P - Poorboy's World EX Pure Sealant

FB - Forever Black products
FC/FCC - Fine Cut Compound
FCP - 3M Fast Cut Plus
FF - Final Finish (usually Menzerna PO85RD/RE or 106)
FG - Field Glaze (Zym0l)
FG - Finishing Glaze
FG - Fast Glass (autoglym)
FI - Meguiar's Final Inspection Quick Detailer
FK - Finish Kare
FMJ - Menzerna Full Molecular Jacket Paint Protectant
FP - Menzerna Final Polish

G220 - Meguiar's Dual Action polisher
GEPC - P21S Gloss-enhancing Paintwork Cleanser 
GG - Griot's Garage
GS - Grout Sponge
GW/1ZGW - Einszett Glanz Wax

HC - Hard Candy

HDW - High Definition Wax (Autoglym)
HI - Eimann Fabrik High Intensity Cleaner
HIC - Eimann Fabrik High Intensity Cleaner
HG - Hand Glaze
HT - Hi-Temp Products
HTH - Hope This/That Helps
HTYW - Hi Tech Yellow Wax (Meguiar's #26)

IG - Stoner's Invisible Glass
IHG - 3M Imperial Hand Glaze
IIRC - If I Recall Correctly
IM(H)O - In My (Humble) Opinion
IP - Menzerna Intensive Polish
ISO - In Search Of, I Seek Out
ISS - Instant Show Shine (autoglym)
IPA/ISA/IA - Isopropyl Alcohol (99% - not Rubbing Alcohol @ 75% pure)

KSBF - Koala Soft Buffing Towel
KSG/SG - Klasse Sealant Glaze

LC - Lake Country (Pad manufacturer), Leather Conditioner
LF - Light Fantastic
LG - Liquid Glass
LP - Lime Prime
LPL - Lime Prime Lite
LOL - Laughing Out Loud
LSP - Last Stage Product
LS - Pinnacle Liquid Souverän wax
LT - Last Touch (Meguiars)
LV - Lexol Vinylex

MDC - Meguiar's Deep Crystal range
Meg's/Megs - Meguiar's products
Menz - Menzerma (range of polish)
MF - Microfiber (suffixed typically with cloth/towel/etc)
MG - Machine Glaze, Meguiar's Mirror Glaze products
MGC - Meguiar's Gold Class products
MP/1ZMP - Machine Polish, Einszett Metallic Polish
MPLC - Meguiar's Medallion Premium Leather Cleaner
MPPC - Meguiar's Medallion Premium Paint Cleaner
MPPP - Meguiar's Medallion Premium Paint Protection
MSLT - Stoner's More Shine Less Time spray
MT - Microfiber Towel
MW - ClearKote Moose Wax

ND - Nevr Dull Metal Wad Polish
NFS - Need For Speed
NLD - Natural Look Dressing (Poorboys)
NLTG - New Look Trim Gel (Chemical Guys)
NP - No Problem
NSFW - Not Safe For Work
NWS - Not Work Safe
NXT - Meguiar's NXT Generation Tech Wax

OB - Orbital Buffer
OC - Orange Crush
OCW/OCP - Optimum Car Wax/Optimum Car Polish
OG - One Grand Products
OGBW - One Grand Blitz Wax
OGOHG - One Grand Omega Hand Glaze
OGSO - One Grand Show Off Instant Detailer
OID - Optimum Instant Detailer
ONR - Optimum No Rinse
OP - Original Post(er), Orange Peel

P21S - Detailing brand (typically Concours-look Carnauba Wax)
PB - Pep Boys, Peanut Butter, Poorboys
PBS - Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo
PC - Porter-Cable Orbital Buffer 7424 or 7336
PCM - Pinnacle Crystal Mist detailing spray
PCW - P21S Concours-look Carnauba Wax
PI3/PI-III - 3M Perfect-It III product
PI II - 3M Perfect-It II product
PITA - Pain in the A$$
PH - Purple Haze
PM - Private Message (min of 10 posts needed before accessible)
PP1ZPP - Einszett Paint Polish
PPCL - Pinnacle Paint Cleaning Lotion
PPG - Pinnacle Paste Glaze
PS - Pinnacle Souverän Paste Wax
PUPP - Platinum Ultimate Paint Protection (also UPP)
PW - Pressure Washer
PW+ - Eimann Fabrik Power Wash +

QD - Quick Detailer spray (generic term derived from Meguiar's 'Quik Detailer' product, unless brand prefixed) 
QD+ - Poorboy's World Quick Detailer Plus spray
QEW - Protect All Quick & Easy Wash
QS - ClearKote Quik Shine (detail spray)
QW - Meguiar's Quick Wax

RDS/RiDS - Random Deep Scratch(es)
RO - Reverse Osmosis (water filtration method)
RO/ROB - Random Orbital Buffer
RM - Red Mist (Dodo spray sealant / uber QD)
RMT - Red Mist Tropical (as above)
RMG/RMMG - Clearkote Red Moose Machine Glaze
RP - Reflection Perfection
RR - Rainforest Rub
RV - Fieldcrest Royal Velvet Cotton Towel
ROTFLMAO - Rolling On The Floor Laughing My A$$ Off

S100 - S100 Products (specifically S100 Carnauba Paste Wax)
SCW - 3M Perfect It Show Car Wax
SD - Show Detailer (Serious Performance)
SFP - Meguiar's #82 Body Shop Professional Swirl Free Polish 
SEC/SEPC - S100 Shine-enhancing Cleanser
SFS - Silicone Free Spray
SFDW - Stolen from DW 
SHD - Bilt Hamber Surfex HD
SIG - Stoners Invisible Glass
SM2.0 - Meguiar's #9 Swirl Remover 2
SMR - Swirl Mark Remover (usually refers to 3M Swirl Mark Remover) 
SN - Supernatural (Dodo premium wax)
SRP - Autoglym Super Resin Polish
SS - Saddle Soap
SF/SSF - Snow Foam, Super Snow Foam
SSB - Stoners Speed Bead
SSCK - Smooth Surface Clay Kit
SSR1 - Poorboy's World Super Swirl Remover Light Abrasive
SSR2 - Poorboy's World Super Swirl Remover Medium Abrasive
SSR2.5 - Poorboy's World Super Swirl Remover Medium/heavy Abrasive
SSR3 - Poorboy's World Super Swirl Remover Heavy Duty Compound
SV - Swissvax
SW - Poorboy's World Spray and Wipe
SWMBO - She Who Must Be Obeyed

TBM - Two Bucket Method
TC - Tropi Care
TF/1ZTF - Einszett Tiefenpfleger
TFR - Traffic Film Remover
TS - Tire Swipe foam pad
TW - Turtle Wax products

UDM - Ultimate detailing machine (random orbital machine from Autopia)
UDS - Ultra Deep Shine (autoglym)
UDT - Autopia Ultimate Detailing/Drying Towel
UF - 3M UltraFina
UP/UPP/1ZUP - Einszett Ultra Paint Polish
UPC - Platinum Ultimate Paint Pre-Cleaner
UPP - Platinum Ultimate Paint Protection, also PUPP
UV - Ultraviolet Light (slowly damages skin, paint and automotive interiors)

VM/VMG/VMW - ClearKote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze
VNB - Vac n Blow Vacuum

WB - Wheel Brightener
WD - White diamond - (glaze - poorboys)
WG - Wolfgang Car Care Products
WM - Wash Mitt
WOWA - Wipe On, Walk Away (eg. opti-seal etc.)
WS - Water Sprite towel
WW - Waffle Weave MF towel
WWB - P21S Windshield Wash Booster
WWFMC - What Wax For My Car (joke)

YCW - Yellow Cream Wax (clearkote)
YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary

Z - Zaino Bros. Products
Z-1 - Zaino Show Car Polish Lok
Z-2 - Zaino Show Car Polish for Clear Coated Finishes
Z-3 - Zaino Show Car Polish for Regular Paint
Z-5 - Zaino Polish for Swirl Marks and Fine Scratches
Z-6 - Zaino Ultra Clean Gloss Enhancer Spray
Z-7 - Zaino Show Car Wash
Z-8 - Zaino Grand Finale Spray Seal 
Z-9 - Zaino Leather Soft Spray Cleaner
Z-10 - Zaino Leather in a Bottle
Z-12 - Zaino Clear-View Glass Polish
Z-14 - Zaino Plastic Magic Cleaner & Polish
Z-16 - Zaino Perfect Tire Gloss
Z-18 - Zaino ClayBar
ZFX - Zaino Flash Cure Accelerator Additive [For Z2, Z3, & Z5]
Z-AIO - Zaino All-In-One
Z-CS - Zaino Clear Seal
Z-PC - Zaino Fusion Dual Action Paint Cleaner Swirl Remover

_______________________

This is by no means a fault free list, and there will be ommisions and the odd mistake. Also, when new products are launched, they need to be added.

So, in order that this remains an easy to read list with everything in the one post above, if you think something should be added/ammended then post up on here, and I will add it to the list ^^ and then I'll delete your post to keep the thread tidy :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## PIT

Useful post. Thank you very much for taking the time.


----------



## Gizmo68

Yes very useful thanks :thumb:


----------



## Keir

Cheers for this :thumb:


----------



## eddie57

thanks, been doing my head in trying to work out what these acronyms mean


----------



## lesanne115

Thanks for this, spent ages trying to work out whats what.


----------



## rachael2011

very useful  thanks


----------



## markwales

Hell of a list there 

Thanks


----------



## Ant695

Relly good having it all laid out like that. Thanks


----------



## Ant695

Really good having it all laid out like that. Thanks


----------



## tehglu

just the thread i needed!

bookmarked!


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Wtf
ffs
lol
ttfn


----------



## Railsbrough

Thank goodness I have found this, been going crazy trying to work things out


----------



## puppag

Thanks helps a lot when reading posts.


----------



## Demetrios72

Very handy to have :thumb:
Cheers


----------



## ratboy

:thumb: Just what i needed.......thanks from a :newbie:


----------



## flyhalf_Luke

really helps. thanks


----------



## Brooky89

Just what i need for a newbie! Thanks


----------



## krs

Many many thanks! :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

It will be handy , thanx for that .


----------



## toysheen

This will be a very valuable tool indeed!!!


----------



## gary77

was hoping HD would of been in the list , i've seen HD lances mentioned a few times

also all the products that have a number like #x is there a reason for this ,like is it because of a poll or something?


----------



## GleemSpray

gary77 said:


> was hoping HD would of been in the list , i've seen HD lances mentioned a few times
> 
> also all the products that have a number like #x is there a reason for this ,like is it because of a poll or something?


"HD Lance" is the AutoBrite Heavy Duty Lance. I think its the Brass body that makes it "Heavy Duty", although there are many similar ones out there nowadays from other manufacturers.


----------



## AllenF

gary77 said:


> was hoping HD would of been in the list , i've seen HD lances mentioned a few times
> 
> also all the products that have a number like #x is there a reason for this ,like is it because of a poll or something?


No the numbers relate to the product IE megs 105 and 205 rather than giving the longhand version


----------



## gary77

Ah , heavy duty , thanks for that , I bought one on eBay brass fittings , for half the price of auto brite , 

Also for anyone interested lavor snow foam lance is the same fitting as qualcast


----------



## RSPSTEVE

That's cleared that up then.


----------



## Nobski

Aah, now I know though prob easier to just type full name out than look up on a list ?


----------



## GleemSpray

If you see a string of 10 asterisks in a posting, it's because the naughty word blocker is * still * set up to censor the word " D e f i n a t i v e " because of some huge row in the past that went on with the makers of that brand of wax. 



Unfortunately, it is a word that is in common parlance, not just a brand name, so you still get innocent posts with a string of ten asterisks' ********** .


----------



## baxlin

deleted by baxlin


----------



## LewisChadwick7

baxlin said:


> It's **********, not definative


and you can see why it's been spelt like that now can't you :lol: usually d£finitive is used for it too


----------



## stse88

Thanks - this has helped a lot being new to car detailing.


----------



## Forsh

BSD - SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer


----------



## Marc4242

Still useful 15 years on


----------

